

Sun's ticker symbol: SUNW -&gt; JAVA - davidw
http://blogs.sun.com/jonathan/entry/java_is_everywhere

======
mattculbreth
How bizarre. Java is (however widely deployed or well engineered) passe at
this point. Why try to completely associate with something that was hot 10
years ago?

~~~
neuro
You need to get out some more kid, seriously. When you're out of mom's
basement, walk around the corner, get a job, and you'll witness first-hand,
java's remarkable penetration. Obviously, this doesn't speak for the
language's effectiveness.

~~~
mattculbreth
Disregarding the borderline ad hominem attack here, I'd suggest you
misunderstood my post. I actually mention that Java has huge penetration--I
just don't think associating a company with a $17B market cap to a programming
language (which I contend is a bit boring at this point) is all that cool.

~~~
neuro
Passe is a poor choice of word, especially with java's sustainable growth. The
brand has excellent marketability, it's wise to leverage it.

~~~
herdrick
"sustainable growth"... that means 'not too rapid', right?

------
sethg
I am strangely reminded of an academic paper that came out, shortly _before_
the (first) dot-com bubble popped, reporting that even after controlling for
all sorts of other factors, companies saw their stock value go up after
appending ".com" to their names.

Also, of VA Linux, which went public with the ticker symbol LNUX, decided they
didn't want to be distributing Linux hardware after all, and changed their
ticker symbol to, umm, something I don't remember. (Disclaimer: I used to own
stock in LNUX.)

------
aston
Next up: AAPL changes their ticker symbol to IPOD.

~~~
damien
And MSFT becomes BSOD

~~~
eposts
I like MSFT -> EVIL

------
mpc
This is hilarious. Sun is the only company that hasn't figured out a way to
make money off Java...this won't work either.

------
eposts
First it was the "we are the dot in dotcom", now this :(.

------
dfranke
I'm surprised that the NASDAQ even allows this.

